# Taming two budgies at the same time



## abungay

Hi there, I have two budgies birds, a male and a female, in the same cage. I have had them for about 10 months and I have tried training them, but I cannot seem to even build a trusting relationship with them. Does anyone have a suggestions for training them and building trust with them.


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums! 

The foundations of trust are established by spending time with your budgies and by making an initial connection to them and this is done by spending time sitting close to their cage and talking to them in a calm, positive, encouraging and reassuring way. By doing so, your budgies will increasingly get used to your presence and voice and in due time they will realize that you are not a threat.
Once one or both of your budgies show signs of being more receptive to you when interacting with them, you can slowly place your hand on the cage to offer your budgies a little treat to eat.
When it comes to taming and solidifying the bond, it's important to work on a consistent manner and to use positive reinforcement techniques. 
You can keep short 20 - 30 minutes sessions for 2 or 3 times per day depending on your availability. 
While it can be more challenging to tame 2 birds at the same time, it's not impossible to do so and this is even for a pet bird who has more of a shy/nervous personality. With continued work, your budgies can at the very least become finger tamed.

You will find a lot of good in depth information on the sticky threads located at the top of the Taming and Bonding page, so you can check them out.

You can start with these:

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Best of luck with your budgies!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

aluz has offered you excellent advice regarding gaining the trust of your budgies. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice and resources to help you get to know and learn even more about your budgies  

If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup: 

In the meantime, we'd love to meet your budgies when you get a chance! hoto: 

Hope to see you around! 

:wave:


----------

